# Sunday Special - Songs of the Year -1970-89



## luckytrim (Dec 9, 2018)

[FONT=&quot]  
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]   Sunday Special - Songs of the Year -1970-89

Today we must find the Billboard #1 Song of the  Year....

1. – 1970
  a. – Close to You 
  b. – Raindrops Keep Falling on my Head 
  c. – Bridge Over Troubled Water 
  d. – American Woman 
2. – 1971
  a. – Maggie May
  b. – Joy to the World
  c. – It’s Too Late, Baby
  d. – One Bad Apple
3. – 1972
  a. – The Candy Man
  b. – American Pie
  c. – Alone Again (Naturally)
  d. – The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face
4. – 1973
  a. – Tie a Yellow ribbon Round the Old Oak tree
  b. – Bad, Bad Leroy Brown
  c. – Killing Me Softly
  d. – Let’s Get It On
5. – 1974 
  a. – Seasons in the Sun
  b. – The Way We Were
  c. – Come and Get Your Love
  d. – Love’s Theme (Love Unlimited Orchestra)
6. – 1975
  a. – Philadelphia Freedom
  b. – Rhinestone Cowboy
  c. – Love Will Keep Us Together
  d. – Before the Next Teardrop Falls
7. – 1976
  a. – Silly Love Songs
  b. – Don’t go Breakin’ my Heart
  c. – Disco Lady
  d. – December 1963 (Oh, What a Night)
8. – 1977
  a. – I Just Want to Be Your Everything
  b. - Best of My Love
  c. – Torn Between Two Lovers
  d. – Tonight’s the Night (Gonna Be Alright)
9. – 1978
  a. – Night Fever
  b. – Shadow Dancing
  c. – You Light Up My Life 
  d. – Stayin’ Alive
10. – 1979
  a. – My Sharona
  b. – Bad Girls
  c. – Do Ya Think I’m Sexy
  d. – Y.M.C.A.
11. – 1980
  a. – Call Me (Blondie)
  b. – Another Brick in the Wall
  c. – Do That to me One More time 
  d. – Crazy Little Thing Called Love
12. – 1981
  a. – (Just Like) Starting over
  b. – Lady (Kenny Rogers)
  c. – Endless Love (Diana Ross & Lionel  Ritchie)
  d. – Bette Davis Eyes
13. - 1982
  a. – Eye of the Tiger
  b. – I Love Rock and Roll
  c. – Ebony and Ivory
  d. – (Let’s Get) Physical 
14. – 1983
  a. – What a Feeling (From Flashdance)
  b. – Down Under (Men at Work)
  c. – Every Breath You Take
  d. – Billie Jean
15. – 1984
  a. – What’s Love Got to do With It 
  b. – When Doves Cry
  c. – Ghost-busters Theme
  d. – Footloose
16. – 1985
  a. – Like a Virgin
  b. – Careless Whisper (Wham)
  c. – I Want to Know What Love Is
  d. – Money For nothing
17. – 1986
  a. – Say You, Say Me
  b. – Addicted to Love
  c. – That’s What Friends are For (D. Warwick, E.John, G.  Knight)
  d. – Higher Love
18. – 1987
  a. – I Wanna Dance With Somebody
  b. – Here I Go Again (On My Own)
  c. – I Still Haven’t Found What I’m looking For
  d. – Walk Like an Egyptian
19. – 1988
  a. – Never Gonna Give You Up 
  b. – Pour Some Sugar On Me
  c. – Faith (George Michael)
  d. – Sweet Child O’ Mine
20. – 1989
  a. – She Drives Me Crazy
  b. – Every Rose Has Its Thorn
  c. – Wind Beneath My Wings
  d. – We didn’t Start the Fire
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


- c 
- b 
 - d 
 - a 
 - b 
 - c 
 - a 
 - d 
 -  b 
 - a 
 - a 
 - d 
 - d 
 - c 
 - b 
 - b 
 - c 
 - d 
 - c 
- b
 


[/FONT]


----------



## blissful (Dec 9, 2018)

And in 1972 what was on the back of American Pie? 



I know most of the songs from the 70's but I think I didn't have a radio in the 80's, so I know only a few of those.










....






Answer: The Lion Sleeps Tonight. I have a scratched up copy of that single here and I should throw it out. I do love that song though.


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 9, 2018)

My copy had "Empty Chairs" on the b-side


----------



## blissful (Dec 9, 2018)

luckytrim said:


> My copy had "Empty Chairs" on the b-side




+1
and that would be one I've never heard.


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 9, 2018)

Found it for ya !


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6tGft50rJk


----------

